# American Stafforshire lines?



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

here are some of the dogs in my pups UKC pedigree. any thoughts?
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com...ee&dog_id=3613
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com...&dog_id=211695
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com...e&dog_id=30966
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com...ee&dog_id=2767
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/amer...ee/168632.html
http://apbt.online-pedigrees.com/mod...&dog_id=110368
http://apbt.online-pedigrees.com/mod...&dog_id=135624
and Pr Haley comet


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

How closely related are these dogs to your pup? Are they from both sides of the ped or just one?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lot's of show and amstaff dogs in those peds.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I believe bottom half of the pedigree. I will post his papers when I get them though. it will help or I can have him scan the sire and dams peds for you guys? I can ask but I do believe that is his bottom half of his pedigree an If I am NOT mistaken he is either a amstaff or a pitter staff. let me e-mail him and ask. I am still new at reading pedigrees so I wanted to be sure I thought right. lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well what did the breeder tell you he was, and what was registries?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

he told me the dog was what I was looking for which was very true. Bogart is everything we were looking for and more. He is actually UKC registered he has some Gamedogs... OFRN, Hemphill and he has Amstaffs which I believe would make him a pitter staff IMO but again..I have to see if he would scan the peds or I can wait for him to send in his UKC papers. he called today to see how much late fees were going to run him so I will let you guys know. either way I thought he had some nice show dogs in the line which is really what I was looking for. Mark wanted a UKC reg dog aswell because he liked the little more bone and structure they had.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Pitter Staff or a show in go is what they are calling them now a days lol ... Can you give us the sire and dam's names? Maybe we can pull them up on ped's online for you. Most Amstaff's will have some game dog's in their ped's if you go back far enough I would have to see the ped to say for sure.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

He doesn't have a peds online I asked and he gave me the above names until I can get his UKC papers. he seems perfect for us! he is still wild but X the DA


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Off topic but I just saw your siggy...where'd Riley go?? Hope everythings okay...I saw your other thread on Spazz...and I am sorry for your loss!!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

RileyRoo said:


> On top of all this mess I unfortunatly had to make the BIGGEST desision ever. I had to re-home Riley. She was just to heck bent on killing Peaches and it was very tough but I did what was BEST for her and I know she will be well taken care of and loved. The man is knowledgable in the breed and adored her and we are keeping in contact.=( ugh!


lonestar this is all i know :rain:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> He doesn't have a peds online I asked and he gave me the above names until I can get his UKC papers. he seems perfect for us! he is still wild but X the DA


Helena was completely cool with other dogs til she hit the 1.5 year mark. I'd always watch him. She's still cool with other dogs as long as one doesn't set her off. And you never know when that could happen. So... I just keep a close eye and don't let her play with other dogs anymore.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> Off topic but I just saw your siggy...where'd Riley go?? Hope everythings okay...I saw your other thread on Spazz...and I am sorry for your loss!!!


I had to make a huge decison to re-home Riley and with Spazz passing the same day ri went to her new home I have been a complete wreck. I hope everyone understands..I did it to keep everyone safe and Happy. Riley wasn't getting what she needed here and it hurt to see her so stressed and frustrated being so close to Peaches. I couldn't force her to be in a place she was constantly trying to just get out to get at the other dog. not only that but she re-directed on me. I was stupid enough to grab her collar and she turned and bit me. it wasn't HA it was just a reaction caused because she was in her zone. I got scared and it hurt me emotionally because she just wasn't happy here. everything just went to crap!!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

I hope this new dog is a better suit for you and your family...best of luck to you...I hope everything works out for Riley and the new owners!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Helena was completely cool with other dogs til she hit the 1.5 year mark. I'd always watch him. She's still cool with other dogs as long as one doesn't set her off. And you never know when that could happen. So... I just keep a close eye and don't let her play with other dogs anymore.


kinda hard when you live in the city and you have loose dogs all over the place and roomies who don't pay attention. it is an accident waiting to happen and I am not going to have AC called on me by a person next door for dog fighting


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> I hope this new dog is a better suit for you and your family...best of luck to you...I hope everything works out for Riley and the new owners!


 so far so good. he is really chill and lazy. hehe


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

What are the details on the new dog? Sorry if i'm missin all this if it's been said already lol...pics?!?!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Also...just a side note...I am sure you understand just because the dog comes from Staffordshire lineage doesn't mean the DA won't kick in and be possibly worse than Rileys...I personally would have went with a crate and rotate situation with Riley...all in all I just think these dogs are not for everyone and even if they are for you...multi-dog homes are not for everyone...it's a huge responsibility...either way...I am not trying to pass any kinda judgement...I just want whats best for you, your family...and the dogs...best of luck!!!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

LoneStar he has a thread in photo section. 
and I understand that so we will see how h turns out. so far he just likes to hump Peaches LOL! as if he knows what to do with that! Peaches likes him. she acts like he is her baby. he isnt anything like riley he is very calm! also when he is pushy she yells at him and he submits while if she did that to riley she would have gotten attacked.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

The pedigrees you posted are seriously loaded with ch titles. Do you have any pics of your pupp? Wow just loaded with confirmation titles. I hope you show him like his lines have been


----------



## JimSG74 (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm seeing a lot of common names on those peds as what's listed on my late dog Kona's ped. I never paid much attention to or bothered doing any research into his bloodlines, I just know he came from confirmation/weight pull and hog catching dogs. It's nice to see those peds you posted as I can see where my dog got a lot of his looks from.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

The peds start out with show APBTs and then moves into show AmStaffs with CH York's Ruffian Gator. You can't consider the dog an AmStaff since most of the dogs in the ped were NOT AKC Amstaffs. Dogs only registered with UKC are considered APBTs though yes, the pup has AmStaff lines to; thus the term pitterstaff and other such terms are thrown around.


----------

